# Glow in the dark lake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

These are pretty cool pics.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...enon-turned-swimmers-brighter-shade-blue.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure it's bioluminescence. Bioluminescent critters always give a greenish glow around here. Ignore the toxic waste being dumped into the lake.....or is it aliens?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somebody peed in the pool....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy on the left in the first picture is about to lose his trunks.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Roxy you almost made me go back to look, but I killed my curiosity and thought about the Superbowl.


----------

